# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Post your favorite Shots/Drinks

## PurplePatriot

Show some recipes of your favorite, and healthy as possible drinks. NO BEERS!

I understand that a lot of you are against drinking when it comes to a strict diet and thats ok. Not all of us are, dont bash us because we drink every now and then. Thanks guys.

The Oatmeal cookie - one of my favorites on its flavor and originality!

1 part Goldschlager
1 part Butterscotch schnapps 
1 part Bailey's irish cream 

THE GOD of Jell-o Shots - Measure this one PRECISELY.. many college frat boy hours were taken to find the highest concentration of alcohol possible that jello will remain soild.

24oz 80proof Vodka
3oz Boiling Water - Jello must disssolve completely before adding alcohol
4-Serving package of SUGAR FREE JELLO * MUST BE SUGAR FREE

----------


## Pallavi

my fav drink is banana shake with clocolate chips.

----------


## CJC1981

black tooth - a couple shots of whiskey, splash of coke, look out liver here it comes!

----------


## jman98z24

Straight up-shots

grey goose
crown royal
151

----------


## Sepsis

patron silver 
patron expresso
jager bomb

----------


## JohnboyF

Whey/ Water

I dont drink  :Smilie:

----------


## krusher

IRISH CARBOMB 1/guiness 1shot bailey, 1 shot jameson. then you drop the shots in the beer and slam it b4 it curdles tastes just like chocolate milk great way to start a night. well used to be anyways until I got all healthy. My friends throwing a go away party it wouldn't be that bad to slip once would it? now that I think about it I haven't even had a beer in over a month!

----------


## The Legend

carbombs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Grenades: Mountgay Rum + Guinness

Yesterday at school a bro brought a 1 litre rasberry absolut vodka... I got the ice and chasers.

We made the university special: 2 parts rasberry abosult; 1 part juice of choice; 2 parts diet coke with lime.

No stirring...it floats at first in two layers..and then melds as the ice melts.

Happy singles awareness day!  :LOL:

----------


## juicepig

vodka water with a lime.. gets me through the diet!

----------


## ebjack

cabo wabo tequila

----------


## dhriscerr

Irish carbombs the aussie's got us hooked in Townsville when we went ported there  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## abstrack

If it is shots:
Patron Silver
Jager
Jack Daniels

Mixed drinks:
Irish car bombs
Belfast car bombs
Flamming Dr. Pepper

Most of the time I start with micro beers then move to mixed drinks and shots. LOL

----------


## juicepig

Whats a good drink thats low carb/ fat if your dieting... 

vodka water is the only thing I could think of....

----------


## abstrack

gin & tonic is your best bet


But no matter what it is not going to be low carb. Alcohol gets converted into sugar. So alcohol = carbs = not low carb

----------


## GOT FIGHT?

50 percent 100 proof rumplmins peppermint schnapps and half vodka any will do tastes like mouthwalsh and will go down almost too smooth but 6 of these and your feelin good

----------


## muscleprincess

vodka w/ diet cranberry juice & splash of lime  :Smilie:

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

Sufer on Acid
Cherry Kami

----------


## pepsi

A cup of Tetley tea and one sugar for me 

I like Babycham or Cider, but I can only manage half a pint before I'm blotto

----------


## monkeyboy1215

Crown and Coke. Not Pepsi, RC, Sams Choice, or any other cola, Just coke.

----------


## ottomaddox

It's all about the Lemon Drops. Love the sugar around the rim. No jokes please.

----------


## sooners04

My own recipe I call the Green Hornet. 
Lots of Ice
1 shot Lime Tequila
1 shot Triple Sec
1 shot Midori
fill the rest of the glass with a mixture of sour and pineapple juice. YUMMY!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I had this stuff called liquid cocaine on my birthday it was 
Goldsclueger 
Pepermint Snapps and
Jager


it pretty much put me to death after 6  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> It's all about the Lemon Drops. *Love the sugar around the rim*. No jokes please.


 :LOL:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> It's all about the Lemon Drops.* Love the sugar around the rim*. No jokes please.


Ah too easy, i'll leave it alone 













































 :Aagaytard:

----------


## rubix6

a cold one... mmmmmm

----------


## NOREGRETS

> a cold one... mmmmmm


I love friday nights, happy hour here I come!!!  :7up:

----------


## UNCCwrestler

1 shot vodka ( I go with Skyy)
Ocean Spray light Cranberry
Splash pineapple

used to just do the vodka/cran but the pineapple makes its taste a million times better.

----------


## JWP806

scotch and water...hold the scotch

----------


## Deltasaurus

Seagrams Seven and Diet Seven Up

Rum and Diet Coke

Tequila and Lime no Salt

i dunno im on a diet so thats about it anything else???
also ill calc the grams of alcohol that becomes sugar that becomes carbs and just bring chicken breast LOL

----------


## NBRD1808

i havent tried this but i work in a bar and i served this to on old ex navy bloke that comes in.

3 shots of espresso coffee
1 shot of dranbue (sorry if the spelling is wrong)
extra splash of dranbue just for good health

i smelt this and it burn my nose hairs haha then i watch the old bloke chug it down like mothers milk

other than that cant go past shots of bacardi 151 or crushed lemon and ice with double bacardi 151. afew of these will knock you around like a few rounds with butterbean

----------


## UNCCwrestler

Monster Energy (low carb version) and Absolut Vodka!

----------


## Rugger02

The Lunchbox

(In a frosty mug filled about 2" from the top)
75% beer, your choice
25% Orange juice

Drop shot of Amaretto and drink like a shot.

Sounds gross but its awesome.

----------


## Jackandcoke

Johnny Vegas shot

Patron Silver
Redbull
Watermelon Pucker

About the size of a yagerbomb. ****ing delicious!

----------


## PIGPEN8181

FLORIDA BUSHWACKER

1/2 oz. Bacardi 151
1 cup Vanilla Ice Cream
1/2 oz. Bacardi Light Rum
3 oz. Milk
1 oz. Cointreau
1/2 oz. Malibu Coconut Rum
1 oz. Coconut Liqueur
1 oz. Creme de Cacao (Dark)

----------


## PIGPEN8181

151 IN HELL

Fill a cup 2/3 with your choice of brown beer. Pour a shot of Bacardi 151.Light the shot on fire, quickly drop it in to the cup and chug away!
2/3 cup Beer
1 oz Bacardi 151

----------


## PIGPEN8181

319 SPECIAL
1 oz. Vodka
1 oz. Orange Juice
1 dash Lime Juice
1 oz. Lemon Lime soda
Mix orange juice and vodka first, then add seven-up and dash of limejuice and stir gently. My favorite

----------


## collar

green tea no sugar

----------


## D7M

glenlivet on the rocks

----------


## eatrainrest

oatmeal pancakes i believe cant be beat.. and as far as drink....

jameson on the rocks (it adds 3 extra balls hairs a minute)

----------


## Jacked RN

*jameson on the rocks (it adds 3 extra balls hairs a minute)[/QUOTE]*

Yep!!!

A great "shooter"/girly shot (very popular at a bar I used to work at):

Pineapple Upsidedown Cake
Vanilla Vodka (Chilled)
Pineapple Juice
Splash Grenadine (on top of shots)

you really have to try this one, taste is impressive!


Our most popular drink: (not recommended, pure sugar)

AdiosMutherF*cker(AMF)
Vodka
Gin
Triple Sec
Sour mix
Sprite
Splash Blue Curacao on top

----------


## fatboy08

cranberry/tangueray

----------

